# Libations



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I doubt there could be a sailor's forum out there that did not touch on this subject, and at the expense of being redundant I still ask, what's your poison?

The wife and I have come to appreciate a brew named Old Smuggler. It's a great Scotch blend. I've had some really good blends of Scotch over my life, and I've paid a pretty penny. Some would call me crazy for paying $40 for a small Scotch on the rocks, but when you have the extra jingle and it's there, enjoy it.

Anyway, Old Smuggler is a VERY reasonably priced Scotch. In fact you can find it for around $14 for a half-gallon when it is on sale. A far cry from Glenfiddich 40 year old. Old Smuggler does have a really nice flavor and has become one of my favorites.

Please share your thoughts...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sailor Jerry's.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, the old Rum... I'll have to try that one.


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

For rum, Mount Gay Extra Old is the way to go. MacAllan's 10 yr old is reasonable for a MacAllan single malt. The Glenlivet is always nice and doesn't break the bank for the 12. Blanton's makes a nice Bourbon.
My only rule is wait until a safe harbor is reached and someone else is on the anchor watch before breaking out the grog.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, enough talk. You're all invited my boat, but BYOB!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tomperanteau said:


> Ah, the old Rum... I'll have to try that one.


I'm really not much of spirit drinker anymore and was never a connoisseur but I like to keep a bottle of Stoli around for a vodka tonic now and then and Jamieson's Irish when I feel like a whiskey. Mount Gay with fresh lime juice is nice as well. Trouble is I do like lots of ice and that is a problem as we don't have a freezer.

To be frank, I'd rather spend the money on good wine.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea, the wife likes a good wine, too. Wine is great with dinner, but I prefer the spirits after.

I've heard a lot about this Mount Gay thing, so I guess I'll have to try it. As an old Texas guy I have a hard time with the name.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

1800 tequila in a good margarita
Patron tequila with a wedge of lime
Macallan scotch (12 or 18 yr sherry oak, red box). Be aware that the fine oak series, blue label, is less expensive but not nearly as good.
Grey Goose vodka for the Admiral's V&T
Zacapa rum straight up
Mount Gay rum for mixing
Grand Marnier, Cointreau, Romana Black Sambuca can usually be found aboard

Wine and beer list is too long to pick routine favs.


----------



## Windwardbow (Jan 6, 2011)

$2.75 a bottle Paradise gold rum from St. Thomas. Bought it cause it was cheap, was really supprised at the taste. It saves a lot of money being low class and having no fancy tastes.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Meyer's Dark when it comes to Rum

Jim Beam when it comes to Bourbon

Jameson when I drink something on the rocks. 

Boulevard pale ale when its time to drink beer.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

My favorite drink would be a bombay sapphire martini. I also love Macallan scotch on the rocks with a cigar. I keep Gosling's on hand for D&S or rum and coke. Old Smuggler? I remember getting a bottle of that when I just turned 21 and couldn't afford anything better, and even as desperate as I was back then, I couldn't drink it!


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

The Macallan Fine Oak 10 is better than Macallan 12. I like the Fine Oak 17 about the same as Macallan 18. The Fine Oaks are better priced. However, my current go to Scotch is the Balvenie Doublewood.

Ron Zacapa 23 year-old is the king of rums. I do keep Goslings Black Seal and Cruzan around too.

Bombay Sapphire is the great, especially when mixed with Penafiel tonic water from Mexico. 

Those are a few of my favorite things....


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

beer...sometimes brandy


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Allanbc said:


> The Macallan Fine Oak 10 is better than Macallan 12. I like the Fine Oak 17 about the same as Macallan 18. The Fine Oaks are better priced.....


This is really just a matter of taste, not quality. The original Macallan's are aged in old sherry casks, which takes the bite out of them and adds their subtle distinctive flavor. I've turned several non-scotch drinkers onto Macallan, who like it and couldn't believe it was scotch.

The Fine Oak series is aged in plain Spanish oak casks and has a more traditional character and bite. Personally, I think that collection is just like any other good scotch. No reason to search it out.

Just personal preferences. Such as, in my opinion, a good single malt should be consumed straight up.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

This is what I have and I can make what ever I want, and next to no hangover.

home brew distilling equipment spirits new zealand wine and spirits home brew NZ - Still Spirits


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Sailor Jerry's
Gossling's
Regular port wine (great with good, sharp cheese and crackers)
Sweet Lucy's apricot brandy
Real, English Sloe gin, not the crap sold in the U.S. that is 70% sloe berry liqueor.


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Is John Dickel [Spelling] still around. It was, as I recall, a "Sour mash."
loved that slop so much that it damned near kiiled me.
In 1969 I spent six months on recuperation leave from the US Army.
I wound up living in St. Thomas. At 23 years old, and an officer courtesy of declaration of congress and Mr Nixon, I did anything BUT recuperate.
That was, and I suspect still, a place where one can quckly self destruct.
Luckily, there was a need for my presence in an Armored Cav. unit somewhere else. Riding around in a M114/ M60A1 tank saved me from certain
destruction at the hands of Mr. Dickel and certain Virgins.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

Wild Turkey and iced tea.

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

MarkCK said:


> Meyer's Dark when it comes to Rum
> 
> Jim Beam when it comes to Bourbon
> 
> ...


Ha! Doesn't take long to figure out where you're from.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Need to chime in with my drink of choice, although its a little harder to find, than most...

Oban 21 y/o double matured single malt Scotch... nothing better I have tasted. Pair that with a good Cuban Cohiba cigar and LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

SimonV said:


> This is what I have and I can make what ever I want, and next to no hangover.
> 
> home brew distilling equipment spirits new zealand wine and spirits home brew NZ - Still Spirits


I've actually been looking into the possibility of a still onboard. I'll have a look-see at this one.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I do not drink like I used to (Any over 60's out there who do?) but I like to keep a bottle or three of spirits aboard. For medicinal purposes of course 

I like bourbon and Jim Beam suits me just fine but I won't turn down a glass of Booker's or Knob Creek. I like rum too. I just picked up a bottle of Bacardi Gold for $9.00. Put it in a sock and stashed it in the booze locker. On those rare occasions when the Mate drinks she likes Bailey's and coffee. Sailor Jerry's is usually well received at dock parties so it is good to have a bottle on board.

A few bottles of red wine round out the stash.

I love beer but nowadays I only drink beer out of a tap so no beer on board. I must say, It sure has been fun cruising the West Coast sampling all the micro brews from Port Townsend Brewing Co.'s "Hop Diggity" and "Strait Stout" to Lost Coast's "Indica IPA" and San Francisco's "Anchor Steam". I am loving it! :cheers:


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Green Coconut Margaretta

2 Oz Jose Quervo (with tequila)
1 Oz Melon Liquor
1 Oz Jose Quervo Gold Tequila
1 Oz Coconut Rum

It'll keep you smiling! 

Gary


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Like to keep it simple on Aurora, always have a bottle of Black Bush (Bushmills) Whisky.
Happy sailing


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Kraken Rum, Rodney Strong Cabernet, and Lindman's Gueze Lambic beer.

_Not_ in the same sitting of course...


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

bljones said:


> Sailor Jerry's.


Bada-Bing










Among others, like Pyrate rum, Zaya, etc. I have some fancy stuff form Puerto Rico that's good. No sense in me spending hundreds on a bottle of booze, I'm going to drink it, then its gone.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going to try the Sailor Jerry rum. I think BevMo has it and it is not too expensive.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

This is probably the most extensive "gear" locker on my boat...

I always have onboard:
Zaya, Ron Matusalem (white, gold, and aged), Mount Gay Eclipse, Ten Cane, and Kraken rums
Plymouth gin
Some kind of rye whiskey
A few different bitters
Dry vermouth
Absinthe
Usually a very mexican-sounding tequila
A few bottles of brut cava with one always in the chiller

And of course, plenty of limes!

The problem is that these bottles all must leak or something, since it seems I am constantly having to replace them...


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Heinous said:


> The problem is that these bottles all must leak or something, since it seems I am constantly having to replace them...


It is called evaporation. It happens to mine all the time.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, I also keep a potted mint plant onboard for fresh mojitos...


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Heinous said:


> Oh yeah, I also keep a potted mint plant onboard for fresh mojitos...


Nice idea.

I sometimes cheat on making mojitos. I take a plastic bottle (anywhere from 16 oz to 3 liter -- it is called recycling  ) half fill with lime juice, add sugar to taste, crush fresh mint and stuff it in the bottle, and finish up filling with rum. When you want a mojito, mix into a glass, top with mineral water, add ice, and then enjoy. Quick and easy mojitos.


----------



## Indevolatile (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm a fan of the 10 year old Laphroaig Quarter-Cask stuff. It's sort of like a poor-man's Lagavulin. It tastes like dirt, but really awesome dirt!

It is a bit of a special-occasion thing though. I have about a bottle's worth of special occasions every year or so.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> Kraken Rum, Rodney Strong Cabernet, and Lindman's Gueze Lambic beer.
> 
> _Not_ in the same sitting of course...


I tried Kraken rum the other day. I usually don't drink spiced rum but it was pretty good stuff.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Always in stock:
Goslings Black Seal
Sailor Jerry
Famous Grouse
Skyy
Narragansett, Guinness Stout, and a medium ale covers all beer occasions
Merlot
Cafe Patron XO

Sometimes in stock
A light rum for Mojitos
Tequila for Margaritas
Other stuff I can't be arsed to remember


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

In my circle of friends the English language has recently come to evolve as such:

Q: How's your head this morning?
A: Sailor Jerry kicked my ass.

Q: Did Sailor Jerry kick your ass last night?
A: Stop yelling.

Q: Are you and Sailor Jerry getting into it tonight?
A: Hell yea, but I'm a little scared.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Cruzan Aged Dark Rum
2. Bacardi Gold
3 .Dogfish Head Ales


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

RobGallagher said:


> In my circle of friends the English language has recently come to evolve as such:
> 
> Q: How's your head this morning?
> A: Sailor Jerry kicked my ass.
> ...


Substitute Jose Cuervo, and I've had a very similar conversation. In fact, I've issued a restraining order against Jose.uke


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I only drink spirits in special occasions and I like a lot of different stuff that has as common dominator purity and tradition.

I like aguardente velha, Cognac, Armagnac, Champagne, Calvados and whiskey among others.

Unfortunately for me most of the stuff I like is expensive, not because it is expensive but because it is what I like. Regarding whiskey I can drink blended but what I really like are strong character single malt whiskey. As I don't drink much I can have the pleasure of having what I like, when I manage to find them and that is difficult. For instance I am looking fort several years now for a bottle of this one, that is one of my favorites:

Bowmore 17 Years Old 70cl

The one that I am drinking right now (yes this thread created in me an irresistible urge) is this one:

Jura Single Malt Whisky

I like it also a lot.

If you are a regular whiskey drinker it is probable that you would find this stuff strange. Most whiskeys are blended to have a similar taste. This is not the case with these. These are all hugely different in taste from the regular blended whiskey and different among them. Here is not the Whiskey that is made to suit your tastes, you have to learn to discover very particular tastes that are maintained through the centuries, in small breweries, many with a familiar story. This is the real Scotish flavor, it tastes of smoke, sea, honey wood and malt and its soft and creamy. Should be mixed with a small quantity of pure water, preferably from the same source where is the factory, just to open a bit all the flavors.

You guys should be thinking by now that I am a snob, but Tomperanteau you that seem to like whiskey, just give it a try someday and try not to get hooked, cause it is an expensive habit, I mean to like this stuff .

Regards

Paulo


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont forget the Bailey's Irish Cream for morning coffee!


----------



## rigamarole (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm currently addicted to Mount Gay, but in the past have been:
Crown Royal, straight or w/ coke
Belvedere straight
Grey Goose and Red Bull
Black Bush, with one small ice cube to chill it

For sweet drinks,
B52's, Sambuca, or Grand Mariner. 

Any wine suits me fine.
Beer - I keep very near.

We always have a bottle of Champaign for mimosa's in the morning - hair of the dog thing.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I recently discovered this so-called "Navy strength" gin. It says on the label: "Made from an old family recipe, first supplied to the British admiralty in 1863"

I guess this is







so you can drink it, and use it to strip varnish?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Wonder if it tastes any good. Did you try it? I'm more a scotch guy. When in college, it can remember thinking that beer with higher alcohol was desirable. Now, I prefer to extend my session and take in the amount my liver can reasonably keep up with. Buzzed for sure (comfortably numb), but I'm so done with totally hammered and ruining the next day. Admittedly, I can put quite a few away, before this happens. I can drink Guiness all day long (low ABV), but the trendy high alcohol double IPA I have to moderate.

I'm more of a scotch guy, but I like a gin and tonic occasionally. The real hard core whiskey crowd like the higher proofs. I prefer to have more than one. More than two actually. Well, I'm not going to say how many.......


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Have to say beer is my poison. BUT it must be a well crafted brew, none of the rice infused over advertised swill that the marketeers call beer. I'm talking Russian River brews, Pliney the Elder, double IPAs, creamy stouts. The spirts (distilled stuff) all taste like rubbing alcohol. Gin taste and smells like cheap perfume. But thats just me and my unrefined palette.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm definitely in the craft beer crowd. I like my beers to have flavour and taste, and I like variety. I lean heavily to the range of strong IPAs out there now, but I'm also partial to chewy porters and stouts. I've also found a few sours that I like. It's a golden age of good beer. Enjoy!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

When I was home brewing I visited a brewing club. Of course everyone brought some brew. I had a taste of a Belgium triple, I think, kinda late in the meeting. What I remember is being taken back at the FIRST taste sense, some what infected tasting (think that came from the oak chips) but then it was as if the clouds parted, the sun came out and the layers of taste I experienced with that sip was astounding. Well maybe that description is a bit over the top but the brew had layers of taste. Nothing like fresh well crafted beer.


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

If I have rum on board, it is this one. Otherwise English Harbour 10 year old.
However, we are mostly red wine drinkers - lucky to have a friend who makes excellent Pinot Noir from Sonoma and Russian River - or Minuty Rose (ubiquitous in the Caribbean it seems).


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Beer for Refreshment, George Dickel for reflection but the only thing I ever offered up to a deity was homemade wine that my brother made that tasted like fruit punch but had the kick of truth serum.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This is how I survived the trip from Warwick RI to Ft Myers, FL.;








I started out with this... It was a little harsh.








Second crew brought this aboard. He had never drank Scotch... He acquired a taste for it, and we ran out.








Third crew member brought this aboard and saved the day! He did not drink - at ALL! I made it to Ft Myers with some to spare.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

These are/should be included in the necessary spares list
Good reminder


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> Wonder if it tastes any good. Did you try it? I


It's very good actually. A Gin and tonic, with a true quality tonic water, (like Fever Tree or Q-tonic, God never Schweppes! or Canada Dry!) Is one of my favorite drinks in the summertime.
It's good. And if it was good enough for William Bligh, it's good enough for me. And, if it will remove 40 year old varnish from teak, all the better.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bulleit rye, two fingers of water and a rock, or knob Creek for Rum - Cruzan black strap mollasas rum because it is a great rum or Kraken because you know, it's a boat , Finally anything handy that works


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

"We drank beer, I liked beer, I still like beer, we drank beer"
B Kavanaugh

I also like beer. Mostly big English Style Ales. I celebrated with a tear the end of my sailing season tonight with a Barrel-aged Coffee Stout, but if Skipper Jer wants to come by with a big IPA, I will relaunch my boat for a fellow sailor/ beer connoisseur sail, no refrigeration needed. 

I also enjoy good scotch, dirty vodka martinis, and Captain Morgans Black (if you are a rum fan, gotta try this one).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> a true quality tonic water, (like Fever Tree or Q-tonic,


We should own part of Fever Tree. Love the stuff. My wife is a vodka-tonic connoisseur. I also enjoy a Mt Gay rum and Fever Tree, with a healthy squeeze of lime. Richer, darker rums don't work as well, with tonic, IMO.

Tried Q, but wasn't a big fan. It's agave sweetened I believe. Fever Tree also makes a lighter version, which may use the same stuff, but not as good. At the beginning of the season, we buy a ton of regular FT and stash it away. Occasionally, it is sold out. Can't let that happen.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> We should own part of Fever Tree. Love the stuff. My wife is a vodka-tonic connoisseur. I also enjoy a Mt Gay rum and Fever Tree, with a healthy squeeze of lime. Richer, darker rums don't work as well, with tonic, IMO.
> 
> Tried Q, but wasn't a big fan. It's agave sweetened I believe. Fever Tree also makes a lighter version, which may use the same stuff, but not as good. At the beginning of the season, we buy a ton of regular FT and stash it away. Occasionally, it is sold out. Can't let that happen.


I do the same. I currently had to accept Q-Tonic, as Fever Tree was sold out, but It's ok. Still a darn site better than the corn syrup laden Schwepps, or Canada Dry. 
But then, I only drink it for protection against Malaria.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The stuff in the beverage gun behind the bar is the worst. 

FeverTree Ginger Beer is also excellent. My wife likes a Moscow Mule from time to time, so we usually have a few bottles around, not the same stock as Tonic. I will occasionally sneak one to drink straight.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

tomperanteau said:


> I doubt there could be a sailor's forum out there that did not touch on this subject, and at the expense of being redundant I still ask, what's your poison?
> 
> Please share your thoughts...


Since you asked.... I find most alcohol drinks taste awful. I never drink liquor for that reason. I don't care to get high or drunk. I have had Cinzano which is not bad... but I have craving for it. We do enjoy beer with some meals.. sushi, Indian and Thai food. I might have a beer with a burger at Main Street which has fabulous burgers. Sitting around drinking is not something we ever do. We don't eat many burgers either.

I am very concerned about the people who drink or smoke pot or take drugs and then operate a car, motorcycle, boat, plane or even a train because of the accidents which result from impaired functioning under the influence.

I realize drinking is social and nothing wrong with that... as long as after people who are impaired do not operate a vehicle or a vessel. Young folks seem to get noisy and "uninhibited." I don't see that as a good thing.

Booze, beer and boats seem to go together. Can't have safe boating with drunk operators.

I am not for prohibition... only for MORE responsible use and harsher enforcement. Thousands of innocent people lose their lives because of the irresponsible, inconsiderate behavior or people who drink. This is very concerning.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Like many matters in society, those who partake responsibly should not be condemned by the actions of those who don't.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Like many matters in society, those who partake responsibly should not be condemned by the actions of those who don't.


Certainly.... 
However when there is a culture of drinking it becomes so normalized that abuse will occur.
Perhaps if your daughter were killed by a drunk driver you would be more concerned.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I like to support local businesses. This happens to be a very good Rum.

I do also carry some of the usual suspects: Goslings, Pyrat, Myers, etc. Also aboard. Gin, Vodka, Bourbon, Red and White wine, beer. I also enjoy a good Bloody Mary with a ton of horseradish. I'm not fan of spiced rums, but based on what I see on the shelves, I may be in the minority.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

tempest said:


> I also enjoy a good Bloody Mary with a ton of horseradish.


If you like a spicey Bloody. Give this one a try.









5 Pepper Bloody Mary Mixer - Master of Mixes







www.masterofmixes.com


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

jephotog said:


> f you like a spicey Bloody. Give this one a try.


Thanks, I may try it, However, I've never really found a mix that I liked. I just use V-8, Fresh Lemon juice, Horseradish ( lots) and Worcestershire sauce and, of course, Vodka. Pretty Basic.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SanderO said:


> I am very concerned about the people who drink or smoke pot or take drugs and then operate a car, motorcycle, boat, plane or even a train because of the accidents which result from impaired functioning under the influence.


Not disagreeing with you Sander, but I'm always cautious or curious about how we use the benchmark of "impairment" in these discussions. It assumes some sort of ideal or proper state at which one needs to be to operate the vehicle. But all of us have different levels of skills, abilities and function, even before we've taken a drink. All of us are 'impaired' at some level.

Reflexes, vision, cognitive abilities ... all these are highly variable in sober people. Sleep, general health, immediate emotional and mental state, and a bunch of other things all lead to impairment as well, yet we so often just focus on booze measurements (BAC), to the exclusion of other impairments.

Personally, I'd rather see a measure of impairment regardless of cause, instead of a simple focusing on how many drinks or tokes someone has had. But I recognize it's easier to enforce BAC than to determine who is actually impaired, or not.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I always have 3 bottles of rum on board; a sipping rum, a dark or amber rum for mixing, and white rum for my wife's mojitos.

Currently my sipper is Santa Teresa 1796 which is very tasty. The mixer is Goslings Black Seal, and the white rum is Flor de Cana.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Lots of impaired people who shouldn't be operating,,, I think ALL people should be tested periodically.... but in NYS I took a road test for my driving license in 1963 and not one since. My reflexes for sure are not what they used to be... and it has nothing to do with substance use./ abuse.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Certainly....
> However when there is a culture of drinking it becomes so normalized that abuse will occur.
> Perhaps if your daughter were killed by a drunk driver you would be more concerned.


I can't fathom a more inappropriate way to make your point. First, how do you claim I'm not adequately concerned. Second, an obnoxious personal way to make a point.

Frankly, you were not posting a public service announcement, you were criticizing others behavior, because they don't comport with your prudish standards.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

No MInni, I was expressing my observations of the GENERAL behavior out there. I have no idea of how you drink... nor do I care.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Alcohol has been a part of human culture for thousands of years. Millions of people use alcohol, (and marijuana) responsibly. 

This thread is about what type of spirits we enjoy. Nobody is talking about drinking and driving or impaired boating. I think it is safe to assume that we are talking about sitting in our boats and enjoying our beverage of choice while at anchor or at the dock. I doubt anyone is talking about sailing along with one hand on the wheel and taking slugs out of a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch with the other.

If you don't drink...good for you. But why do you have to jump into the thread and start preaching at those of us that do?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SchockT said:


> ...This thread is about what type of spirits we enjoy. Nobody is talking about drinking and driving or impaired boating. I think it is safe to assume that we are talking about sitting in our boats and enjoying our beverage of choice while at anchor or at the dock. I doubt anyone is talking about sailing along with one hand on the wheel and taking slugs out of a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch with the other.


Indeed, getting intoxicated is part of our evolutionary history. And not just **** sapiens. Many mammals seek out, and consume intoxicants. One could argue that being a teetotaller is the aberrant behaviour  .

I hope no one would sail (or drive) when overly impaired. But having a fine IPA, a glass of wine, or dram of scotch while securely anchored is one of the joys of this life. And sharing it with other like-minded cruisers is even better.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe we can get back to the subject at hand. I've had a few friends who have a special cocktail they make aboard. Some, in an admittedly corny fashion, name it after their boat. ie, the XXXX punch. They are usually a tropical concoction. It's a fun thing to do. 

We are known by many for making a damn good Painkiller, but we're certainly not going to pretend it is our "punch". We have a great recipe based on quality ingredients, so it's better than most beach bars. Although, we make them with a punch and, if drinking for a period of time, I'd prefer to have a few more of the Soggy Dollar variety. We often have a pitcher of premade margaritas in the back of the fridge. It's a ridiculously basic (semi-homemade) recipe. ie a specific store bought ready made margarita, doctored up with a good tequila, cointreau and fresh squeezed lime juice. Stupid simple to have on hand.

I recall Gary's green margaritas (hope he's doing well). Anyone else have a specialty cocktail aboard?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I recall Gary's green margaritas (hope he's doing well).


I hope so also. Did he ever post his recipe?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope no SNers thought I was accusing them of acting irresponsibly. I was not. I simply inserted a rant about being under the influence and operating... I don't care what people do with their bodies, or ingest, smoke, drink or sniff.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Skipper Jer said:


> I hope so also. Did he ever post his recipe?


I know he did, but you'd have to search for it. I tried making it once, but think I did it wrong. As I recall, it was essentially a basic margarita with coconut rum and melon liqueur (green) added.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

tempest said:


> However, I've never really found a mix that I liked.


Me neither, i have tried a bunch of them they all need serious doctoring to be even palatable. My wife and I were in the food industry waiter a chef and met in New Orleans, we take our food and drink seriously. This stuff is so good we don't bother with making our own. You could doctor this but you are already chewing on horseradish when you drink a bloody mary made with this stuff.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> Anyone else have a specialty cocktail aboard?


Not so much a special cocktail but a special way to stock your boat.

I was new to New Orleans. I knew how to sail but was learning how to race. I was on a boat for the fist time a J92, fun boat with a really fun crew. After the race i was offered a cocktail, "Do you like Gin or Vodka?" They lifted the floorboard and the dry blige was filled with little Tonic bottles with either a V or G written on top.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

jephotog said:


> If you like a spicey Bloody. Give this one a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One recipie is named Elks Blood
Jeez
Good marketing


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

RegisteredUser said:


> One recipie is named Elks Blood
> Jeez
> Good marketing


Yikes Yuck

1 oz (30 ml) Master of Mixes 5 Pepper Bloody Mary Mixer
1 oz (30 ml) Jagermeister
Jager Yuck

I should try the Bloody Maria though. If anyone likes tequila, they should try Sangrita Instacart


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

We are fortunate that horseradish is sold over the counter


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We ended up in Scotland after our transatlantic sojourn aboard Wild Hunter, and the skipper proceeded to put into what seemed like every harbor with a distillery (or maybe every harbor HAS as distillery?) and secure a fifth of their single-malt scotch. We ended up with quite a collection. Since spirits were only imbibed at anchor, it lasted through the Isle of Man, the Scillies, Royan, Arcachon, St. Jean de Luz and San Sebastien. 

On board Eclipse we make a point of carrying Mt. Gay Eclipse rum, of course. We also like Berkshire Brewing's Lost Sailor IPA.


----------

